# Interest in skinning racks?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not to steal Jason's fancy granite countertop skinning stations' thunder, but, another member asked me about a basic skinning rack and I thought I may could build a few. Simple design, single pole, 3x3 steel ready to concrete in place or set in gravel so you can remove it. 600 pound hand winch and a couple pullies. Would look like the one below (not mine), anyone in need? Cost would be under 200.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I might would be. Shoot me a price on one without the pulleys and winch. I already have that on hand.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

sure said:


> Not to steal Jason's fancy granite countertop skinning stations' thunder, but, another member asked me about a basic skinning rack and I thought I may could build a few. Simple design, single pole, 3x3 steel ready to concrete in place or set in gravel so you can remove it. 600 pound hand winch and a couple pullies. Would look like the one below (not mine), anyone in need? Cost would be under 200.


 I had one very similar but was built out of round pipe. Mine was 16' long and I buried it 4' deep in sakrete. Just make sure you build them long enough and they will sell, but nothing is worse than kneeling down to clean a deer


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That'd be good in them members like yourself in them high polluting fancy dancy neighborhoods w/ them HOA's.... hahahaha:whistling:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ha! You only creep through my hood at night!


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

I would definitely be interested.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Hell yeah I'd be interested. Could you make one that you could use with your trailer hitch and maybe either fold up or put together and carry around in the truck?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

bhudson said:


> Hell yeah I'd be interested. Could you make one that you could use with your trailer hitch and maybe either fold up or put together and carry around in the truck?


Sure, but likely not for less than you could buy one like that, mass production has the edge on stuff like that.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah I know but I try not to buy any of that made in China crap and you'd probably use better steel anyway I'm guessing


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, if I can get 4 or 5 of these spoken for I can do:

4x4 square tube, 13-14' high (before setting in ground), 4' arm, hand winch and 2 pullies.

$180

Just the rack, no winch or pullies, $140


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll do one @ 14' no hardware needed.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

10-4!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would take one, but I hunt with a .223 so we know I won't be bringing nuthin' home.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I would take one, but I hunt with a .223 so we know I won't be bringing nuthin' home.


make the jump on up to a 22-250 sissy, i'll put you down for 3!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fer those w/ kiddo's you could weld a flat solid piece on the end and it could double as basketball goal!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

No beer holders, they won't sell!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

sure said:


> Not to steal Jason's fancy granite countertop skinning stations' thunder, but, another member asked me about a basic skinning rack and I thought I may could build a few. Simple design, single pole, 3x3 steel ready to concrete in place or set in gravel so you can remove it. 600 pound hand winch and a couple pullies. Would look like the one below (not mine), anyone in need? Cost would be under 200.


Oh it's on now, have to figure out a way to out do other skinning stations.

I'm thinking remote control with a wide screen TV and beer tap.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

sure said:


> Alright, if I can get 4 or 5 of these spoken for I can do:
> 
> 4x4 square tube, 13-14' high (before setting in ground), 4' arm, hand winch and 2 pullies.
> 
> ...


I'll take one with just the rack, no winch or pullies. Not sure how I'll get it to my house but I'll figure it out.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It'll ride fine in your truck, heavy end up front


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Just an idea for you, I built one a couple years ago out of 2" to fit in truck receiver. It's heavy, but super handy on out of town hunts (especially when a .223 is not used and you actually bring something home) 

Ha, anyways, 1. I made my horizontal piece that fits into receiver long enough that I could put tailgate down, (now you have a surface to work on)

2. I cut my vertical tubing about 6" below my winch and welded a solid piece of round 2" barstock inside of the lower vertical piece and left about 6" hanging out, you can now slip the upper vertical piece onto lower piece, this accomplishes 2 things, it allows me to pick up heavy deer from ground and swing into back of truck, and it also allows it to be broken down into 2 pieces for easier storage.

I been wanting to put me a light on top of it and have it where I can plug it into my trailer light connection on truck. (But probably never will, flashlight in the
Mouth handles it. 
When I get a chance I'll get a couple pics of it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good ideers delta. They sell those things for 100 bucks, already painted too. I'm not sure I can make it worth the time to build one unless someone just really didn't want to buy a bobo one.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

delta dooler said:


> Just an idea for you, I built one a couple years ago out of 2" to fit in truck receiver. It's heavy, but super handy on out of town hunts (especially when a .223 is not used and you actually bring something home)
> 
> Ha, anyways, 1. I made my horizontal piece that fits into receiver long enough that I could put tailgate down, (now you have a surface to work on)
> 
> ...


I'd like to have exactly what you are talking about for that reason.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> Good ideers delta. They sell those things for 100 bucks, already painted too. I'm not sure I can make it worth the time to build one unless someone just really didn't want to buy a bobo one.


True, but the ones you could/would build would last a lifetime.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Been a few times I would of dropped a hundred on one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Going to get the steel today, anyone else wanting one let me know.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Split, here's yours. Things are freakin heavy! I think you'll be limited to hanging one cow at a time.









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell yeah. What you got going on there on the end? I'll shoot you a PM in a little and work out when I can pick it up. Maybe we can put it on top of Jason's cruiser to haul it over here.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just didn't like the plain straight cuts, arm angles up then levels back off at the end. It's 130 pounds.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Hell yeah. What you got going on there on the end? I'll shoot you a PM in a little and work out when I can pick it up. Maybe we can put it on top of Jason's cruiser to haul it over here.


If you can fit two will you bring mine?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

toma said:


> If you can fit two will you bring mine?


Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

These things are legit. If you're needing a skinning rack you won't find a heavier duty one than these. Thanks again Josh.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

they are freakin heavy, good to meet ya


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

bhudson, this is best I can do for now. 

This rig is about 90# if made with 2" heavy wall (1/4") square tubing, heavy but very convenient when you away from a place to clean your deer.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

sure said:


> they are freakin heavy, good to meet ya


Picked mine up from Splittine today (thanks for picking it up Chase). 
Yep they are heavy. The 4x4 size is awesome. 
Here it is primed. Will paint it black in a little while.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought some material to put a reciever mounted one together, will do that this week.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

toma said:


> Picked mine up from Splittine today (thanks for picking it up Chase).
> Yep they are heavy. The 4x4 size is awesome.
> Here it is primed. Will paint it black in a little while.


Did a quart cover that or did you get a gallon?


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Did a quart cover that or did you get a gallon?


I bought a quart of each and used less than half. You are more than welcome to come get what I have left and it should cover yours easily.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

*After painting*

I wish I would have let Josh install the winch and pulleys.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure is pretty! I envisioned slapping some rustoleum bare/rusty metal primer on it and calling it good, but you did it right.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

sure said:


> I bought some material to put a reciever mounted one together, will do that this week.


any idea what you'll charge yet for the receiver mounted unit? good-looking work you're doing there!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> any idea what you'll charge yet for the receiver mounted unit? good-looking work you're doing there!


Not yet, have to see how it comes together with the swinging feature like delta has. I see it landing around 100-150 with and without hardware.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

hope,hecanshoot...Trade you a matched set of calls fer one...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

espo16 said:


> hope,hecanshoot...Trade you a matched set of calls fer one...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Deal. But I don't know what I'll do with a turkey call except annoy my wife


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Kill a turkey... Duh


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Kill a turkey... Duh
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


I saw a turkey track once...so I was close


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

It will annoy the shit out of your wife. It does mine and the dogs haha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Kill a turkey... Duh
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


If you have a model that will kill a turkey, I'm very interested! The calls I have now require me to sit on the hard ground and have patience - they suck!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the swinging reciever mounted flavor sorta like delta's. Weight is maybe 40 pounds, 2 pieces, held me (175) and a 50 pound weight just fine. I welded a 5/16-18 thread into the top end for attaching a pulley or whatever. On my truck the top is just under 9 feet. The gusset can be drilled to mount another pulley. 100 bucks nekid or 140 with hand winch and pullies.

































Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks good bubba!! I'm telling ya, these things are Handy to have , I've used mine to lift motors off boats, pick up heavy crap to put in back of truck, etc.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i wouldn't use it as an engine hoist but it'll dangle a dead animal just fine


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Looks great man!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Anything wrong with a blue tarp a golf ball and two pieces of rope?? Why hang them? easier on your back..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Standing up is hard on your back?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> Anything wrong with a blue tarp a golf ball and two pieces of rope?? Why hang them? easier on your back..


Must be a Yankee, bet when you do hang them it's from the head. I'd rather stand up than be bent over cleaning a deer any day of the week.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I cleaned a 350 lb hog on the ground cause we didn't have anything heavy duty enough to hang him with. Next time, I'll let one rot or walk before I do that again. My back hurt for 4 days.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a great job Josh!!! As fer cleaning a deer on the ground, I have cleaned them on the ground/tailgate/table/hanging. I'll take hanging 100% over any other method!


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Splittine said:


> Must be a Yankee, bet when you do hang them it's from the head. I'd rather stand up than be bent over cleaning a deer any day of the week.


You must be a Southerner.. Still stuck behind in times. No need to hang them. 4 cuts and a tug with the quad/truck. comes off like a coat still laying on the ground. Quarter it, strip loins,take neck roast, one incision above hip bone move up 5 ribs another incision hook inner loins with finger and pull out. Leave guts in carcass, makes good yote bait... hang meat in fridge to age..done! One knife, no guts, no saw needed and very minimal hair..
Some day you will catch up! And you suck at bettin!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I never touch guts or a saw either. I can hang one and have it 100% deboned in less time than most people can skin one. Enjoy all that bending over.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Word on the street is them northerners like to bend over


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait a dern minute!!! Not going into the guts??? Dang that's the best part!!! Esecially pulling the tenderloins out!!! Heck when Logan was a small un, his favorite part was POPPING the stomach!!! Inside lining looks like a weird carpet!!! hahaha ahhhhhh that's probably just me!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Got to get liver out !! (Next years catfish bait) , inner loins gonna have to come out too, I've cleaned em on the ground a few times, in the back of a truck a few times, I'll hang em if I can !!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Got to get liver out !! (Next years catfish bait) , inner loins gonna have to come out too, I've cleaned em on the ground a few times, in the back of a truck a few times, I'll hang em if I can !!


I will get the heart out ifin it's in tact! Dang good piece of meat and makes fer interesting jerky!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> I will get the heart out ifin it's in tact! Dang good piece of meat and makes fer interesting jerky!


Dang it!!! I forgot the heart!! Gotta get that too!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Heck when Logan was a small un, his favorite part was POPPING the stomach!!!


Uhhhhhh didn't that STANK???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cleaned a couple hogs last night. These racks are amazing, worked better than I could have imagined.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang! Already got sausage in the works, I'm jealous


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Cant figure out how/where the truck mounted one pivots? Gonna give you a shout this week. I think I want 1 of each!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You making or want to throw together any gimbles?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

jaster said:


> You making or want to throw together any gimbles?


Never made one but it can't be too hard I don't reckon. The truck mounted one pivots right above the bottom brace, just a round tube inside the square.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> You making or want to throw together any gimbles?




I would love a gimble! Everybody needs a loyal dwarf with a battle axe!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Uhhhhhh didn't that STANK???


Deer stank ain't nothing compared to some of the stank I have smelled over the years!!! :whistling::shifty:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sure said:


> Dang! Already got sausage in the works, I'm jealous


I'll drop you off a few packs when I get them back.


----------

